# Tire Guard



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

http://thetireguard.famousvisions.com/ Has anyone used these or had any experience with them?


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Did not work well on my old Taurus, got them as a gift cause I'm always checking pressures, never worked in the winter, not much use in the summer. Signalled warning even when tires were set correctly. That was, I think 3-4 years back, maybe they got better? I prefer my mechanical gauge used weekly, at least it is accurate, get it calibrated at work twice yearly.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *http://thetireguard.famousvisions.com/ Has anyone used these or had any experience with them? *


I have seen those but never gave them a second glance they are right up there with Fuzzy Dice. I can live without them.......


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Pretty much my take on them, just thought it was an interesting idea.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Pretty much my take on them, just thought it was an interesting idea. *


It was interesting, I didn`t mean to take the wind from your sails.
They may be OK but not for me. If you find something else show it and I promise no flaming.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

They sell them at my dealer.....I'll pass....they would last about a week before some one stole them...plus probably throw my wheel out of balance


----------

